# I am SO excited!!



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I started home-cooking for Mason just about a year ago because he had trouble with some allergies and had a hot spot on his leg and I just didn't like what I was reading about dog food. He had his yearly checkup and I asked them to do blood work on him, just to be sure, although he looks great, no pink paws, no itching, no tear stains. Just got a call from my vet and his blood work is PERFECT. That makes cooking worth it. My vet was impressed and said he might have to start farming me out.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news, Jeannie. Kudos to you. So glad to hear the bloodwork came back looking good. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Yay!!! (My pups eat better than me. Lol)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great! Mason is adorable!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent! Any recipes you follow? Any books you recommend?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's great! Yes, let us know about any recipes/books you recommend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks wonderful!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations! That is always good to hear, esp. w/home cooking. Do you add a supplement? I use Animal Essentials & know some others here use Balance It.
What a cutie.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am pro home cooking/or raw diet if you can do so. So mang dogs (not just not the maltese breed) have had their lives changed around and added many years on for breed specific diets that help. 

So happy for you that all blood work is perfect. It is the greatest feeling ever!!! Congrats to you and your beautiful pup!


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> That's great! Yes, let us know about any recipes/books you recommend!



I mostly follow recipes in Dinner Pawsible, so he gets a wide variety of food. I use a vitamin and probiotic. He loves the food. I also make his treats.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree, the commercial foods worry me a bit. I used to cook for Zoe and will for the new puppy to supplement Fromm, which his breeder recommends. Glad to hear he is doing better and he sure is cute!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

jeannief said:


> I mostly follow recipes in Dinner Pawsible, so he gets a wide variety of food. I use a vitamin and probiotic. He loves the food. I also make his treats.


That is Awesome!!!! :thumbsup:
Which vitamin and probiotic do you use?

I am downloading Dinner Pawsible right now!! &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a good book. It seems to be focused on a balance of nutrients over time-do you find it difficult to feed a variety having such a small dog? I often wondered about that. Do you make larger batches and feed the same thing for a few days or do you make smaller ones and feed something different every day?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That's awesome! I've been toying with home cooking for a while now and this gives me the encouragement I needed. Just "liked" their FB page. Thanks!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm interested in what supplements too. I just did the elimination trial with Bayleigh and her beautiful shiny coat turned to absolute cotton, AND she was still having reactions to everything I tried to add back in. We're back at the Allergy Specialist again, and now they have her on "analergen", which I hate! Back on the search I go. She seems to have reactions to most supplements as well, so this is really a challenge. Balance It may be my next trial, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

RileyDC said:


> That is Awesome!!!! :thumbsup:
> Which vitamin and probiotic do you use?
> 
> I am downloading Dinner Pawsible right now!! ����



I just use 1/2 pet tab. I think some don't approve of that but it has worked ok and he loves it and will take it as a treat just before dinner. Probiotic is Mercola and I just use about 1/4 teas on Mon, Wed, and Fri. The whole scoop didn't settle with him. Hope you like the recipes as much as I do.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> Looks like a good book. It seems to be focused on a balance of nutrients over time-do you find it difficult to feed a variety having such a small dog? I often wondered about that. Do you make larger batches and feed the same thing for a few days or do you make smaller ones and feed something different every day?


I just make the recipe and it makes 5 to 6 meals for him. He gets about 1/3 cup morning and night. He weighs just a bit over 7 lb. He gets treats throughout the day, one kind fixed with baby food and wheat flour and the other is chicken pieces baked at a low temp for a couple of hours. I feed something different each meal for variety. I divide it up in the 5or 6 meals and freeze it in ziplock cups. For calcium, I do the egg shell directions. I have had up to 24 meals frozen when we went on vacation.


----------

